# relocating to Brazil



## daviesmuntanga

I wish to find out how I can find a job in Brazil in areas of administration, finance, human resource and also how to access visa/permits


----------



## BrainyExpat

Those kind of jobs in Brazil usually require the candidate to speak the local language, which is Portuguese. In order to access information for Visa and residence permit, go to Portal Brazil (you can find the link on Google). Good luck!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

I guess that if you are in Angola, you are probably picking up Portuguese, or might even speak it fine these days?

Brazilian companies basically search the local market first (they are obliged to of course.)

Maybe an international company might have a vacancy for Brazil?


----------



## ChrisNZ

So as an unskilled foreigner my chances of finding a job in Rio are pretty much zero?
Someone said there was a heap of work in Rio, but she was Canadian.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

ChrisNZ said:


> So as an unskilled foreigner my chances of finding a job in Rio are pretty much zero?
> Someone said there was a heap of work in Rio, but she was Canadian.


There is English teaching.
I don't know about this Canadian, but it is common for foreigners who have been here for several months, to think that they know it all.
I've been here 26 years. A couple of years ago, a Canadian (by coincidence,) was talking to me about certain things, and I had to strongly disagree and correct him on certain issues.
He had been here............all of six months.  

There are no jobs officially unless you have the right paperwork.


----------



## ChrisNZ

AnthonyRMC said:


> There are no jobs officially unless you have the right paperwork.


???


----------



## AnthonyRMC

ChrisNZ said:


> ???


What I mean is, that you need the visa, - whichever it might be. Permanent/Temporary Residence, Investor, Work etc.

It is incredible how some people (I'm not suggesting you,) just think that they can fly on down here and get a job.


----------

